# i-mode



## Tob (10. Mai 2002)

Von i-mode haben sicherlich schon einigr etwas gehört oder ?
Also hab ich mir jetzt mal das ganze angesehen,und habe festgestellt das die einfach nur html in sehr verkürtzer form benutzen. Also hab ich mir gedacht kein problem machste mal ein bischen damit rum aber leider habe ich bald festgestellt das es kein gescheites tool gibt um die Seiten zu betrachten, die pages sehen bei jedem tool anderst aus, das eine zeigt keine gifs an bei dem anderen kann ich die Formularfelder nicht benutzen etc.
hat vieleicht jemand nen Tip wo ich ein Tool zum betrachten der Seiten finde, das auch funktioniert ???

:| :| :| und jetzt sagt nicht kauf dir doch ein i-mode fähiges Handy:| :| :|

tob


----------



## nils11 (10. Mai 2002)

*also...*

also da imode noch nicht so lange auf dme amrkt ist, gibt es wohl auch noch keine guten tools, wie du sie suchst. da denke ich, müsstest du schon noch ein wenig warten. ansonsten guck mal bei http://www.chip.de/download . vielleicht haben die da ja was.


----------



## Tob (11. Mai 2002)

Danke ich schau mal 

tob


----------

